# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  sequence diagram

## tiia_kahkeshan

سلام
یه نمودار use case کشیدم ، بعد توی توضیح آموزش گفته بودبرای کشیدن sequence diagram هر use case را میشه باز کرد و به طور کامل توضیح داده بشه ، به طور مثال یکی از usecaseهام صدور گزارش دارائی یا یکی دیگه صدور لیست بانکه، خوب اینها را به چه صورت باید باز کنم؟!
اگر با مثالی که یک نمودار sequence یک use case برام بیارید فکر کنم بهتر متوجه بشم .
ممنون

----------


## girl_computer

سلام 
دوست عزیز شما اول باید برای هر use case با توجه به actor اون یک سناریو بنویسید
یعنی اون مراحلی رو که اون use case باید طی کنه توی جدول سناریو بنویسید
بعد object ها و method ها رو توی سناریو پیدا و مشخص کنید
بعد با توجه به این اطلاعات میرسیم به رسم sequence diagram
که از چند تا قسمت تشکیل میشه + ارتباط بین این قسمت ها
که شامل actor +کلاس فرم(صفحه ها و سخت افزار هاو...)+کلاس کنترلی+کلاس بانک اطلاعاتی
در واقع کافی تشخیص بدیم هر object سناریو جزء کدام کلاس قرار میگیره بعد رسم کنیم و به ترتیب مراحل سناریو ارتباط بینشون رو بکشیم
امیدوارم کمک کرده باشم :تشویق:

----------


## tiia_kahkeshan

فکر کنم در واقع در sequence diagram فقط آبجکتها و ممکن جدولهای بانک اطلاعات و شی ءهای کنترلی اضافه بشند.

----------


## girl_computer

> فکر کنم در واقع در sequence diagram فقط آبجکتها و ممکن جدولهای بانک اطلاعات و شی ءهای کنترلی اضافه بشند.


 در واقع با یک آدمک actor + آبجکتها که در واقع یکی از انواع کلاسها هستند میشه sequence رو طراحی کرد
موفق باشید :لبخند:

----------

